# Kodak Film Display



## webestang64 (May 18, 2015)

Another freebie from work (Love my job!), saved from going to recycling. Perfect to store my film.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 18, 2015)

Ah, reminds me of the olden days.
Hmm, you got the auto processor for that Polaroid film ?


----------



## webestang64 (May 18, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, reminds me of the olden days.
> Hmm, you got the auto processor for that Polaroid film ?



There is one where I work. I just got that Polaroid film not long ago, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## limr (May 18, 2015)




----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2015)

That is so cooooool!!!!!!!

I have an auto processor but haven't tried it yet, wondered if it will actually work. On old film that's supposed to be used with it. Guess I'll find out.

Love that case!


----------



## annamaria (May 19, 2015)

Cool case me likey


----------

